# BMX und TSG-Schienbeinschoner mit Knöchelschutz



## Torben.G (31. Juli 2009)

*BMX-Komplettrad*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewIt...em=120453116294






  und

*TSG-Schienbeinschoner mit Knöchelschutz*
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewIt...em=120453778507


----------



## Torben.G (25. August 2009)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

